# Goat shelter project DONE!



## Catahoula (Oct 21, 2012)

After 3 weekends (I think?), our goat shelter expansion project is finally done!  We added a 12' x 16' covered area (a carport) so they'll have more space for the time when we'll be covered in SNOW!!!! The shelter is also predator proof (I hope...).   Check out my homemade hay feeder on the right side too.


----------



## jenlynn4 (Oct 21, 2012)

I love it!  It looks really nice.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Oct 21, 2012)

That rocks!! very big and quite nice. I bet they're happy for sure!!


----------



## s&kfatrms (Oct 21, 2012)

great job!!! really nice happy goats


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 22, 2012)

That looks really good!  Nice work!


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks nice. So how did you make the hay feeder? It looks like it won't hold much hay, but maybe that's just the picture.


----------



## elevan (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Oct 22, 2012)

That is awesome!!!!  
I need one too!   


Soooo, when are you coming to my house!!!  Lol


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

I would like a close-up of the homemade hay feeder when you get a chance. Please


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 22, 2012)

Great job!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 22, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I would like a close-up of the homemade hay feeder when you get a chance. Please


Haha...it is just something very simple using a plastic bin with lid that snaps on.  I also put couple screws through the top edge to secure the lid.


----------



## Symphony (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice job, great use of space.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 22, 2012)

That neat and right to the point.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Oct 22, 2012)

Looks very nice ! 

on a side note, why do they have 3 cows under the smilies, but no goats, sheep or chickens?


----------



## marlowmanor (Oct 22, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat idea. So how much hay does it hold. I can't see it holding a whole square bale.


----------



## Catahoula (Oct 22, 2012)

Not a whole bale...just a flake (3'-5") of it. It is prefect for couple goats for a day with other feeds/browsing.


----------

